# HELP !!! Cat Marlee has 2 HUGE lumps on side



## Marlee2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Someone please help me.

My 2 yr old male Cat Marlee was spaded and declaw'd at 6 months. Now he's 2 and just a few days ago I noticed one large lump on each side. The size is about that of a hard boiled egg. The location is on each side just where the ribs stop. 

He has almost stopped eatting. Still drinking water though. The lumps are under skin and do not appear to hurt him when toughing them. He seems to be losing weigh.

I tried to take him to the Vet this morning when they open for their 3 hour work day for Saturday, but when I got their at 8, there was over 80 people and their pets lined up outside the door and around the corner. 

Until I can return on Monday, can anyone give any info as to this problem. I've heard abscess and cancer, so should I see if they are hard or soft ? Initially they appear hard. But I haven't really tried to push hard on either.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

I may be incorrect, so please consider other opinions as they come in.

It is my understanding that cats (like people) have "floating" ribs; the last rib (closest to the tail) does not wrap around to join the sternum (breastbone) but rather ends in the soft tissue on the side. Is it possible this is what you are feeling? It is possible you have never noticed them before. Since they are symmetrical, it seems like this is very much a possibility, and if so, absolutely nothing to worry about.

Of course a vet visit is always a good way to rule out anything potentially serious. It does sound like he is having other serious symptoms, but they may be unrelated to these "lumps."

Regardless, hope he feels better soon atback 

-BP


----------



## Marlee2 (Mar 14, 2010)

I forgot to add this bit of info.

My cleaning lady, who does a super job, apparently polished a old wooded table. My cat being only 2 still likes to defy gravity and not touch the carpet while making his rounds around the living room. 

I noticed twice him attempting to jump from one object to another, only to slip and not quite make the full distance. It's possible that landing short on a glass table may have bruised his ribs or something. I noticed he has limited his jumps this past week. 

But as for the large egg size lumps, I'm sure they were not there before last week. They have literarly popped up almost over night.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, process of elimination...
The lumps are strange and appeared suddenly. Definitely *something* is going on.
If he is not experiencing distress or excessive pain (_soreness is expected_) then I would not consider this an emergency.
If he begins to show signs of distress and/or his discomfort increases and/or the size of the lumps increase, I would consider that an emergency.
If he doesn't develop any 'emergency-worthy' symptoms I would simply keep a sharp eye on him over the weekend, but if his symptoms remain and do not diminish at all during that time and show improvement on his own, I would try to get him a vet appointment with his regular vet ASAP come Monday.


----------



## Marlee2 (Mar 14, 2010)

ok, Thanks for your help and your time.

I'm pretty sure those lumps weren't there last week, because I play with him and hold him everyday. He's of course the best cat in the whole world. I know, everyone says that. LOL

But he talks alot, well he use to. He doesn't move around like he used to. And seems to be avoiding the hard or dry food. 

So if this doesn't sound like cancer or abcesses, then I can at least sleep better until Monday.

Thanks again, 
I'll keep looking back here for additional replys.

Unfortunately, my search for answers led me to this aticle which fits every symptoms.

Renal Failure, Chronic (Feline)
Clinical signs (primary, most to least frequent, scientific term, synonyms)
Increase in urine production and water consumption (polyuria and polydipsia), Lethargy or decrease in normal activity levels, Loss of appetite (anorexia) and weight loss.

I hope I'm wrong. There is no cure.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't know what would cause symmetrical lumps like that...unless he injured himself?? Not sure. BUT _He has almost stopped eating. _ this is an indication that something is definitely wrong and he needs to see a vet. Personally (and I may be over-reacting) I would treat it as an emergency and here's why: _if _he hit something hard enough, like a glass table top, he _might _have caused some internal damage which _could_ be bleeding. I don't know if that could cause those lumps on either side but, I would rather err on the side of caution.
I doubt that it would be anything like cancer, as that would come on very slowly, a lump wouldn't just appear overnight and it would be extremely unlikely that they would be in the same place on each side...Just thinking out loud. An abscess would appear overnight but, again, highly unlikely that he'd have two in the same place on each side. Therefore, it sounds like an injury to me.
It's quite a mystery!
Good luck and please let us know how he's doing!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Marlee2 said:


> Unfortunately, my search for answers led me to this aticle which fits every symptoms.
> 
> Renal Failure, Chronic (Feline)
> Clinical signs (primary, most to least frequent, scientific term, synonyms)
> ...


First, it is EXTREMELY unlikely that a 2 year old cat has CRF. It's very uncommon in young cats.

Second, it is treatable, if not "curable." But I doubt he has it.

Third, the only way you're going to know what is wrong, if anything, is to go to the vet! Kitty needs a CBC and blood chemistry (with T4) and probably a urinalysis as well. Get all that done, as well as a thorough physical exam, and you'll have a better idea what's going on. You shouldn't waste time asking us -- no one here can know!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Any news on Marlee?
Hope he's doing okay.


----------



## Marlee2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry it took so long to get back in here.

Sadly I was right. I took Marlee to a near by , well respected animal hospital. I asked them to run blood test 1st and tell me if his kidneys were ok or not.

The doc called me with the bad news. Kidney Failure. Not Curable. Treatable for a while, but that would be selfish of me. Marlee was suffering and not happy at all.

Marlee is gone.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh no! I am so sorry. atback


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh no!! I'm so very sorry!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What terrible news. I'm so sorry for your loss, and at such a young age. This whole thing must have come as a real shock.


----------

